# Nashville Mich. Fatality from snap back.



## dingeryote (Nov 15, 2010)

Logging accident kills Nashville man
Douglas Allen Burger killed by snapping branch
Updated: Sunday, 14 Nov 2010, 7:20 PM EST
Published : Sunday, 14 Nov 2010, 7:20 PM EST

BARRY COUNTY, Mich. (WOOD) - A West Michigan man was killed Sunday in a logging accident in Barry County.

Sheriff's deputies were called out to a wooded area on East Cloverdale Road west of south M-66 in Maplegrove Township to investigate the accident.

Police say 46-year-old Douglas Allen Burger, of Nashville, was cutting down a tree when it fell on another tree, causing a branch to snap back and hit Burger in the head, killing him.

He died on the scene.

Police talked to witnesses on the scene, and do not think the incident is suspicious.



Too much going on all at once sometimes.
Be carefull gang!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## rwbinbc (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm from this area, I know where this happend at, Life is so short.

I was felling a bent cherry tree yesterday, Put a wedge in it to help it fall.
Hit the wedge with the hammer, Wedge flew back hitting me below my eye = One ugly blackeye

You dont see thing untill after they happen

Make You think about how dangerous simple things can be.


----------



## deevo (Nov 15, 2010)

rwbinbc said:


> I'm from this area, I know where this happend at, Life is so short.
> 
> I was felling a bent cherry tree yesterday, Put a wedge in it to help it fall.
> Hit the wedge with the hammer, Wedge flew back hitting me below my eye = One ugly blackeye
> ...



Yep....make sure you have your ppe on all the time fellas! Never know when something could happen....best way is to eliminate all the possible chances!


----------

